# Who do you want to pick at #4: Roy, Thomas, Aldridge



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

It seems to me that top 3 is set at Morrison, Bargnani, Gay.

On Friday, T Thomas is in Houston for interview.

On Saturday, B Roy will be in Houston for interview.

Aldridge is already in Houston.

Who do you want to pick?


----------



## K-Dub (Jun 26, 2005)

Either Aldridge or Roy... but Aldridge won't be there because the Bulls shouls be picking him. And for whatever reason, the Bulls haven't even addressed Bargnani. So the Gay One or Roy? I don't know.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

I hope we dont get anybody we dont really need, if we do end up getting #4.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

the #4 pick is a great one to have. If Gay is available I'd nab him.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

How will we get the #4 though? I'll pick Roy, he's going to be ROY.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

1. Rudy Gay, 2. Tyrus Thomas, 3. Brandon Roy


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Gotham2krazy said:


> How will we get the #4 though? I'll pick Roy, he's going to be ROY.


Rookie of the Year,eh? Sounds cool, we dont have that for a long long time.
Hey, don't Roy and Gay hate each other? I thought they had a fight couple months back. Anyway, would be nice to see some drama.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

aldridge, and get rid of swift.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

"Brandon Roy" sounds good in a Rockets uniform.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

We need help on the perimeter more than anything else, so Brandon Roy would be my first choice. But if we make this trade and in return we also receive a decent perimeter player while we give up say Howard or Swift then I'd say bringing in Tyrus Thomas would be a good move. Roy and Thomas are the two guys I'd be the happiest with.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Brandon Roy.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Roy

I believe that Rockets give up 3 first rounders again.

#8, Head, future first rounder.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

I would be fine with either Brandon Roy or Tyrus Thomas. A PF or a SG would greatly contribute to this team. 

Brandon Roy would bee really good because we need a reliable shooter and Roy shot 40% from the 3pt line and almost 51% FG. 

But Imagine how good we would be with both Yao Ming and Tyrus Thomas on the court owning the paint, getting all the boards and blocking anybody who dares to drive.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

Gay or morrison if they are available but i would take aldridge if he was available


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

Gay, Roy or Aldridge...my preference would really be Gay, as much as Roy is NBA ready right now, too me a Gay/Mcgrady wing combination is too good to pass on.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Gay/Mcgrady..lol


----------

